# SIR VAPE BIRTHDAY BASH 2018



## Sir Vape

Our BIG WEEKEND OUT BIRTHDAY BASH is coming soon. More info to follow ....
View attachment 147017

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

Is this still happening??


----------



## Rob Fisher

It sure is! It is on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

fluffybunnyfeet said:


> Is this still happening??



Yes sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Sir Vape said:


> Yes sir
> 
> View attachment 149539


Online as well @Sir Vape ?


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius

Happy B-Day guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and here's to many more successful years

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Happy Happy Birthday @Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


>



Happy happy birthday @Sir Vape and all the crew!
And a big thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for all the support here on the forum over the years!
You guys have added tremendously to the vaping scene in South Africa and have made a lasting impact on many 

Wishing you all the very best for your birthday bash celebrations and for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

happy Bday @Sir Vape hopefully by the time the next bday comes along we will have a Cape Town store. NO Pressure hey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver Thank you for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BioHAZarD Who knows maybe, maybe not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BigGuy said:


> @BioHAZarD Who knows maybe, maybe not.


you have my address so just make sure it is close  that is of course if it does happen


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Cant wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape , wishes for many more.


----------



## Silver

Hope the golden Dwarves are ready for the @Sir Vape bash this weekend @Rob Fisher 

Please say hi to The Durban folk for me and looking forward to seeing a nice picture of you all vaping up a storm!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hope the golden Dwarves are ready for the @Sir Vape bash this weekend @Rob Fisher
> 
> Please say hi to The Durban folk for me and looking forward to seeing a nice picture of you all vaping up a storm!!



Will do Hi Ho @Silver! Me and the SolarStorm Dvarw combo's are ready to rock and roll! We are going to have a good time at @Sir Vape this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Bogan is here peeps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do Hi Ho @Silver! Me and the SolarStorm Dvarw combo's are ready to rock and roll! We are going to have a good time at @Sir Vape this weekend!
> View attachment 150376



That's awesome @Rob Fisher !
Why does the white one's screen look brighter than the teal one? Or is that just the photo playing tricks?

Enjoy those crumpet delicacy things at @Sir Vape and have one for me! I forgot their name but they are so delicious


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That's awesome @Rob Fisher !
> Why does the white one's screen look brighter than the teal one? Or is that just the photo playing tricks?
> 
> Enjoy those crumpet delicacy things at @Sir Vape and have one for me! I forgot their name but they are so delicious



Hi Ho @Silver it's because the theme I have on the Ivory one is white with black writing and the camera seems to battle with the brightness of that theme!

And I will have an extra treat in your name tomorrow! And on Sunday too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday at the @Sir Vape Birthday Bash! What a JOL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A big thank you to Sir Vape for doing a first in SA and bringing in a celebrity for their birthday! It was a JOL of a weekend! Sammy aka the Vaping Bogan is a great down to earth guy and it was awesome to spend time with him and the rest of the Sir Vape gang as always!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP

A big Thank You to the Sir Vape Management Team for affording us the opportunity to show case, and sell, our IcePoP range at their birthday bash.

To all the Sir Vape staff working hard behind the counters this weekend, a very special Thank You too.

Lastly a big thank you to every Customer who bought our juice, your support is much appreciated 

Regards 
The Blends of Distinction Team

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

@Sir Vape, I tried your website about a week ago with no response. So just wanted to find out if you will be receiving nexMesh coils? For use on the profile rda.

Thanks.


----------



## Sir Vape

Trishan Gounden said:


> @Sir Vape, I tried your website about a week ago with no response. So just wanted to find out if you will be receiving nexMesh coils? For use on the profile rda.
> 
> Thanks.



Hey bud we have been in touch with them. Waiting on feedback from them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

